# Some pictures of my ride



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

let me know what you think
www.sounddomain.com/id/sesentra


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Very very nice! It looks really clean. the site could use better eye pleasing colors though. Keep us updated.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Nice Work.....I havent seen the 15 in that color hooked up yet...Damn I envy the spot U have to work on your car complete with lifts and all---You dont know how lucky you are.....


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Looks good !!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

thanks on the replys
I just installed my ichibahn pedals, cig lighters, shifter, and e brake handle. But im thinking about selling my rims.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

real nice dude ! are you gonna do a drop?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

nice ride but can u change the colors of you're page


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

i plan on droping mt car and i'll work on the page color


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

the page should be a bit easier on the eyes now


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

the rims are sweet, what size are they?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Phat ride bro... like the black rims... they go well with the exterior color.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

That car looks familiar!

It looks clean, and I love the color! 

Did you even have to drill any holes for to install the sway bar?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

nope the sway bar bolts on like 1,2,3 and i think you saw me on b15sentra
Rims are 17" but i'm thinking about selling them


----------

